# 26116 and 14040



## Ksumansky (Mar 13, 2009)

I have an OR report that states:

the lession was excised through the skin and subcutaneous tissue. After this was marked in the distal portion, it was palpated deep that there were even further masses in the deep subcutaneous spaces: these were enucleated in total down through the fascia and intramuscular septum.  A rhomboid flap was elevated and inset into position.

Can I bill 26116 and 14040  since it was all done with one incision.  I have not been able to find an edit. This is a medicare patient.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 13, 2009)

*Documentation lacking*

You are right, there are no global edits for these two codes ... but I hope you have more documentation than what you have posted here.  You should have size of lesion, size of flap, etc ...

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

